#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμοί στο χέρι για τεύχος Πολεοδομίας γίνονται δεκτοί;

## SMBD

...

----------


## vmaniad

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν ένα τεύχος στατικών υπολογισμών στο χέρι γίνεται το ίδιο αποδεκτό από την Πολεοδομία ή όχι!
> 
> Αν πρόκειται π.χ. για μία απλή κατασκευή και ο μηχανικός αποφασίσει να  την επιλύσει και διαστασιολογήσει στο χέρι, ο υπάλληλος της Πολεοδομίας  θα είναι χαρούμενος να παραλάβει το σχετικό τεύχος;
> 
> Ή έστω πως χρησιμοποιεί ο μηχανικός ένα πρόγραμμα ανάλυσης μόνο και στη  συνέχεια χρησιμοποιεί τα εντατικά αυτά μεγέθη για να  σχεδιάσει/διαστασιολογήσει (detail design) στο χέρι τα μέλη της  κατασκευής, θα περάσει το τεύχος του από την Πολεοδομία;
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί παρατηρώ ότι τα περισσότερα προγράμματα παρέχουν ανάλυση και  διαστασιολόγηση μαζί, αλλά μπορεί ένας νέος μηχανικός που δεν έχει στο  ξεκίνημά του την οικονομική άνεση να τα προμηθευτεί να θελήσει να  δουλέψει στο χέρι (ή με κάποιο spreadsheet που έχει δημιουργήσει) τη  μελέτη. Πόσο προκατειλημμένος απέναντί του θα είναι ο υπάλληλος της  Πολεοδομίας που θα παραλάβει το τεύχος;


Στην χώρα μας τα πάντα μπορεί να συμβούν... 
το Normal πάντως κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι να μην έχει κανένα πρόβλημα και ίσα ίσα να το εκτιμήσει ιδιαίτερα...

----------


## Pappos

Ο σεισμός είναι το πρόβλημα. Αν κάνεις ισοδύναμη στατική ανάλυση με τριγωνική κατανομή καθ' ύψος είναι εντάξει. Αν κάνεις δυναμική φασματική ανάλυση εκεί ίσως χρειαστείς την βοήθεια του Η/Υ.
Επίσης μην ξεχνάς για μια δικό κάνεις τρεις ελέγχους για την διάτμηση ανεξάρτητα για την κάμψη. Επίσης πρέπει να βγάλεις και διαγράμματα. Αν είναι μονώροφο ή διώροφο το κτίριο και έχεις καλή συνέχεια δοκών ίσως τελειώσεις γρηγορότερα. Όσο απλή η κατασκευή τόσο καλύτερα. Αν πέσεις σε ζόρικο στην πολεοδομία ίσως σε ζητήσει και μετακινήσεις, κ.ο.κ. (μετακινήσεις σε κόμβους κ.τ.λ.) 
Με το χέρι είχα δει 5όροφη ολόκληρη λυμένη αλλά με την βοήθεια του SAP. Δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να βγει σκέτη με το χέρι (χέρι και κομπιουτεράκι δηλαδή).

----------


## vmaniad

Το κομάτι της ανάλυσης της κατασκευής (ευρεση εντατικής κατάστασης) χρειάζεται ΗΥ οπωσδίποτε κατά τη γνώμη μου.  
Το κομάτι της διαστασιολόγησης, ανεξαρτήτος υλικού, μπορεί να γίνει άνετα με το χέρι ή μικρα προγραμματακια excel για παράδειγμα.
Έτσι ο μηχανικός αποκτά καλύτερη εποπτεία των αποτελεσμάτων.

----------


## majakoulas

Πολλές φορές χρειάστηκε να καταφύγω στον υβριδικό τρόπο εργασίας, εντατικά μεγέθη με πρόγραμμα, έλεγχοι με βοηθήματα πιο απλά (excel), κυρίως σε έλεγχους υφισταμένων όπου τα υλικά προσδιορίζονται από δοκιμές, αλλά και σε ελέγχους επάρκειας.
Επίσης σύνηθες ήταν και η χρήση προγραμμάτων που δεν έχουν επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους, επομένως ουσιαστικά manually μεταφέρεις δεδομένα. 
Άλλωστε σε έλεγχο επάρκειας, και με σύνηθες λογισμικό που κάνει διαστασιολόγηση και όχι έλεγχο αναγκαστικά θα καταφύγεις σε αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να υπάρξει πρόβλημα, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## Theo

Δεν υπάρχει καμία υποχρέωση για το αντίθετο.

----------


## Xάρης

Η εγκύκλιος 98/1989 καθορίζει τις προδιαγραφές για τις στατικές (και όχι μόνο) μελέτες.
Στην εγκύκλιο αυτή αναφέρεται τι πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει το τεύχος υπολογισμών χωρίς όμως να γίνεται αναφορά στο πώς θα είναι γραμμένο, στο χέρι ή με κάποιο πρόγραμμα Η.Υ.

Αν κάποιος υπάλληλος της πολεοδομίας δεν κάνει δεκτό ένα τεύχος υπολογισμών που γράφτηκε στο χέρι ή με excel, καλό θα ήταν να ζητηθεί έγγραφη τεκμηρίωση της απόφασής του.

----------


## noutsaki

η εγκύκλιος αυτή υπάρχει κάπου?

----------


## Xάρης

Απόσπασμα της Εγκυκλίου που αφορά τις στατικές μελέτες θα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Evan

εννοείται πως το δέχονται

----------


## civilaras

Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει σε κανένα ΦΕΚ διάταξη σύμφωνα με την οποία οι μελέτες για την έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας πρέπει να είναι εκπονημένες σε πρόγραμμα Η/Υ (ούτε καν word ή excel). Οι πολεοδομίες είναι υποχρεωμένες να δεχθούν μελέτες γραμμένες στο χέρι. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ζήτα από τον υπάλληλο να σου δείξει σχετική εγκύκλιο που το απαγορεύει. Αν δεν σου δείξει πάει να πει ότι δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστό αυτό.
Πλέον όμως δεν γίνεται έλεγχος των στατικών μελετών εκτός εάν το πόρισμα του ελεγκτή δόμησης είναι αρνητικό.
Οι μελέτες υποβάλλονται σε CD.

----------

